# Dark Eldar collection



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Havent seen this mentioned yet:
http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/dark-eldar-ebundle.html

An e-bundle with the 3 Dark Eldar Path books and related short stories. Some which have been in the games day anthologies.

Amusingly enough, the yet unreleased Path of the Archon is part of the bundle that is now up for sale. But the standalone version is not available before this Friday.

If you are looking for a definite slice of Dark Eldar. This bundle is well worth picking up. Ive greatly enjoyed everything in the series so far, very engrossing to read things from the Dark Eldar pov.

I am quite looking forward to the release of Path of the Archon, I want to see how the plot ends.


----------



## Sevatar (Aug 21, 2013)

Any info if/when this will come out in Omnibus form?

I only read Path of the Renegade so far (and liked it). If there is a dead tree version around the corner, I'd wait for that.


----------



## Stop Making Sense (Nov 4, 2012)

I think it will be another year or so before we see a Omnibus, Sev.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Yeah, I dont recall seeing omnibus versions remotely close to the time of finishing of a trillogy of books.


----------



## The Scion of Chemos (May 24, 2013)

Sevatar said:


> Any info if/when this will come out in Omnibus form?
> 
> I only read Path of the Renegade so far (and liked it). If there is a dead tree version around the corner, I'd wait for that.


They usually put the omnibus a few years after the series ends. Probably to get any shorts finished, or to let the single books run out of copies. 
I mean, we are just now seeing a Night Lords Omnibus about 2 years after the last book in the trilogy was finished.

I think I will wait for the omnibus as well :grin:


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Finished Path of the Archon, a superb read wrapping up the series and tying up the plot. Both from the main books and the side stories. We see the continuation and conclusion of Bellathonis and the Shadow King, a quite important part of the third book.

Definitely one of the better Wh40k series in a long time. Stands as one of the top reads in the setting for me.


----------



## Ultramarine (Mar 21, 2014)

These are some pretty intense books, its sad to see how Andy Chambers knocks these books out of the park but Gav Thorpe (BL's resident Eldar "expert") made the Path of The Eldar characters seem like toned down humans...


----------



## Paceyjg (May 12, 2011)

I am looking forward to POTA a great deal after loving the first two books.

I have bought the omnibus for the POTE but have yet to read it.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Paceyjg said:


> I am looking forward to POTA a great deal after loving the first two books.
> 
> I have bought the omnibus for the POTE but have yet to read it.


Then you will have a treat comming in. POTA stars the infamous overlord of Commoragh, Vect himself. And you get to see just how horrible a creature he can be.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Brother Lucian said:


> Then you will have a treat comming in. POTA stars the infamous overlord of Commoragh, Vect himself. And you get to see just how horrible a creature he can be.


Also the calculating Lady Aurelia Malys and the Kheradruakh. Dying to see what the latter is like, and hopefully they all have real roles in the book and not just one chapter cameos.

I'll find out this Thursday I guess.


LotN


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Lord of the Night said:


> Also the calculating Lady Aurelia Malys and the Kheradruakh. Dying to see what the latter is like, and hopefully they all have real roles in the book and not just one chapter cameos.
> 
> I'll find out this Thursday I guess.
> 
> ...


Both of them features significantly I can assure you. The later we get to see just why he is so feared. Heads rolls. *grin*


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Brother Lucian said:


> Both of them features significantly I can assure you. The later we get to see just why he is so feared. Heads rolls. *grin*


I see what you did there.

Only question I have (I'm getting it next month) does Yllithian (Spelling may be off) survive after all. Feel free to use spoilers.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Stephen_Newman said:


> I see what you did there.
> 
> Only question I have (I'm getting it next month) does Yllithian (Spelling may be off) survive after all. Feel free to use spoilers.



Spoiler - Ylithian's fate


Ylithian survives....but in a rather diminished capacity. Vect inflicts a truly ghastly punishment on him. Having his soul ripped loose and transfered back into his old body, turned glass statue. Ensuring that he never would die.


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Have i missed something - is where a Space Marine attack upon Commoragh in one of this DE trilogy?


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Anakwanar said:


> Have i missed something - is where a Space Marine attack upon Commoragh in one of this DE trilogy?


Nope, not related to this plot. Though it gets a couple mentions. That raid happened around M35.

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Commorragh_Raid

As Ylithian yearns for a return to the days where the noble houses reigned supreme. The white flames kabal being one of the few surviving noble houses, that survived thanks to reforming themselves into a Kabal.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Anakwanar said:


> Have i missed something - is where a Space Marine attack upon Commoragh in one of this DE trilogy?


It's in _Codex: Dark Eldar_. Vect lured the Salamanders into Commorragh to get them to wipe out the Eldar Noble Houses to pave to way for him to rule.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> It's in _Codex: Dark Eldar_. Vect lured the Salamanders into Commorragh to get them to wipe out the Eldar Noble Houses to pave to way for him to rule.


Would love an SMB or Apocalypse novel on that battle. The greatest confrontation with the Dark Eldar in the Imperium's history. So long as Andy Chambers, Anthony Reynolds or Gav Thorpe writes it. Wouldn't mind Nick Kyme on thinking about it, his DE in _Firedrake_ were great.


LotN


----------

